

Help Reach Goal: SunWater - Affordable Solar Powered Pumps for Poor Farmers - vdondeti
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sunwater-affordable-solar-powered-pumps-for-poor-farmers

======
venomsnake
My physics are a bit crap lately but aren't there some cheaper and low tech
solutions to the problem. If you got the mirrors and the heat won't some kind
of sterling engine with the cooling element dug in the earth have
substantially lower costs?

